# Cherry Red CT X Solid Red HMPK



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

starting slowly on building my red line ,which happen to be weirdly hard to make these red spawn, of many tries i got only little fry, but beggar can't choose ,its been better lately lol, last time i really have a hard time spawning them which is really weird because i spawn the other type just fine but these red spawn which happen to be my favorite is hard to get by, but finally lately i am able to make a good spawn of them, currently have solid red HM,CT,both HM and CT are still below 6 week old and finally this doing solid red CTPK .

was not planning to put this into spawn log, but got suggestion it'd be good if i put this into forum's spawn log

this spawn already happen, fry are about 10 days old and healthy, there're about over 100-fry. all in the growing out tub now, fry photos will be put later. 

i have two goal in making this spawn, first is to try to have a line of solid red CTPK , secondly is to fix my solid red CT line , i hope the female will fix the body shape and give stronger ray, will do cross back female from this spawn to father, or cross to uncle or cousins that are older by a week.

here are the pair photos, male is cherry red CT, body shape not ideal but he's the only option i got, i love his deep dark red, with very little irids, female is ordinary solid red bit roundish on caudal but pretty fine on color for her cleanness and body shape , perhaps with cambo geno, or NR2 carrier, i just hope she doesn't carry red loss, i don't know the back ground of the female because i bought her from shop.


----------



## A Betta Future (Mar 14, 2016)

Good luck with your fish!


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Haha, at last, the red dream.  I hope the father will pump red into those fry. I don't now about the mother's color, was she stressed in the pictures? She has nice long body going for her and I like her smooth caudal.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

thank you betta!!, @dcg yes i think she was bit stressed during the photo session, it was late at night and i put her on sudden bright light, she is normally have a good solid red, although not too dark


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

fry are quite big now, and all of them very red! some biggest one with more developed fins already show spiky caudal.

no photos yet, but coming soon with all other spawn i put on these spawn log


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Waiting...


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Oooh these will be good projects to follow! Make sure you you keep us satisfied with hundreds of pictures!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I read every spawn log, and I just want to say I am so grateful to you and so many others that take the time to log your experience.
Your logs are priceless tools for those of us interested in breeding. 
Thank you.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

no problem at all Witchipoo, instead this forum help me so much , thank for this forum especially when i read so many good spawn logs and info , reviews etc, i got in right start when i was picking my breeder, i can't imagine if somehow to my lack of knowledge because i can't find any good source to read i end up with a rose tail pairs to start :lol:. Plus it putting spawn log help me much as well, tracking my project, because i am a super lazy at noting and detailing .

I took some biggest fry out from the tub and put them into solitary glass tank for some photos, total fry about 100-ish i guess.
fry are still look pale reds , but as i witness on my other cherry red HM spawn, they will getting darker as they matured , all of the fry already showing the CT's fins reduction, now its to wait for them if they would decide to grow long fin and in between fins.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

That last pic... The protective brother and the satellite runty one. )


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

2 months + couple days age, fry are building up their red colors, happy i decided to do this spawn, this will refresh my longfinned solid red CT line's gene pool , male look very weak, i lost all his brother, i still have mom and father and trying now to get f1b. i scooped them up from their grow up tub for photo session, you can see the biggest male in these photo, he look long fin, but either way, i will still get CTPK ,as i read all of them are PK geno.

@DCG, finally reds!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

You burned my retina with so much red.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

f1b is spawned , but somehow today i found male have pop eyes, eggs just started to hatch, and male seems abandoning them, taking him out for treatment, the eggs are by all their own now


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Keep us updated, I'm really curious how the eggs/fry will fare.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Poor boy probably can't see them.
Hope this batch pulls through without him.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

liamthen said:


> the eggs are by all their own now


Any updates?


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

father died, but some fry survived and remain, looks healthy but not much in numbers only about 20-30ish survived, i put the spawn bucket as far as possible to my other buckets afraid something go wrong and i mistakenly spilled the water to the other tank, eh forum looks different is there any new updates?


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Ah damn. Sorr uhh to hear that. 

The new format will take some getting used to, but it has some really nice features.


----------



## AzureMyst (Apr 26, 2016)

Sorry about the father... hopefully the spawn makes it.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

The fathers genes will live in those 20-30 fry. I'm glad they made it, they must be the strongest of the spawn.

EDIT: now the forum is mobile friendly, yay.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

along time without any updates, very sorry , i am strangled to maintain my little farm, went bit too much in spawning lol (i won't tell you how many spawn i made this past 1,5 months > ) ,so very little time left, peeps start coming to my little farm too to buy some bettas, so between maintaining and taking care of incoming buyers, so little time left to get photos, here one photo of my little red badass, they are so big now, one female i prepared for f2 somehow decided to make her own nest and put her eggs in to it without male help lol, good thing i still have plenty female. more photos coming soon in couple more days.

i got plenty of male from this spawn, as predicted before, their form are crappy, between pk form but with long fins, the females are more neat and i love their shape, going to do f2 perhaps in one more week and will continue the spawn log here.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

liamthen said:


> peeps start coming to my little farm too to buy some bettas


Great news, Liam, and fantastic idea to make this topic your red dynasty's diary. :smile2:


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

i made 2 spawns from 2 sibling pairs, will continue update the f2 spawns later, at the moment fry already about 4 days old ( counting from free swimming stage) they're still guarded by father and still inside spawn buckets, will post photo soon, meanwhile here's 2 male from f1 that decided to grow their fin, if you notice the anal fin is influence by the pk form from the female. i am quite happy with this spawn's result because the dark red from the male combined with the bright red from the female, gives a really good looking red, in a shade of light the red looks different from the father's dark red tone, the f1 offspring seems to have more brighter red


----------

